# Captain Marvel: Großer Erfolg an den Kinokassen



## AndreLinken (11. März 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Captain Marvel: Großer Erfolg an den Kinokassen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Captain Marvel: Großer Erfolg an den Kinokassen*


----------



## Frullo (11. März 2019)

Soviel zu jenen, die dem Film aufgrund einer "feministischen Agenda" schlechte Einspielergebnisse prognostiziert hatten


----------



## Rabowke (11. März 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Soviel zu jenen, die dem Film aufgrund einer "feministischen Agenda" schlechte Einspielergebnisse prognostiziert hatten


... oder boykottiert haben, weil "startet am Frauentag! AM FRAUENTAG!!11".


----------



## Frullo (11. März 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... oder boykottiert haben, weil "startet am Frauentag! AM FRAUENTAG!!11".



Echt? War das "in gewissen Kreisen" Thema?


----------



## Rabowke (11. März 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Echt? War das "in gewissen Kreisen" Thema?


Hier im Forum war es Thema ... wenn ich doch nur wüsste von wem das kam.


----------



## Frullo (11. März 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hier im Forum war es Thema ... wenn ich doch nur wüsste von wem das kam.



Jetzt wo Du's erwähnst  

Bald ist es soweit und wir haben dann hier Zustände wie auf Medora


----------



## Raghammer (11. März 2019)

Hier sieht man es mal wieder eindeutig. Obwohl der Film unter einer starken feministischen Agenda läuft ist es uns Männern schnurz piep egal und der Film wird trotzdem geguckt. Simple as that.  Das ganze feministische Geschwafel scheint nur von Frauen für Frauen zu sein. Wir Männer stehen daneben und schauen zu


----------



## Frullo (11. März 2019)

Raghammer schrieb:


> ...Obwohl der Film unter einer starken feministischen Agenda läuft...



 Äh, what?! 

Ich würde doch eher behaupten, dass der grosse Teil der männlichen Zuschauerschaft schlicht nicht annimmt, dass es überhaupt so etwas wie eine feministische Agenda gibt - oder zumindest keine, die sich mit Blockbuster befasst. Die Erklärung ist nämlich viel simpler: Es gibt einen Teil des potentiellen Kinopublikums, den man eventuell mit einem weiblichen Superhelden eher erreicht. Die Beweggründe sind daher vermutlich doch eher ökonomisch statt ideologisch.


----------



## ICamus (11. März 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Äh, what?!
> 
> Ich würde doch eher behaupten, dass der grosse Teil der männlichen Zuschauerschaft schlicht nicht annimmt, dass es überhaupt so etwas wie eine feministische Agenda gibt - oder zumindest keine, die sich mit Blockbuster befasst. Die Erklärung ist nämlich viel simpler: Es gibt einen Teil des potentiellen Kinopublikums, den man eventuell mit einem weiblichen Superhelden eher erreicht. Die Beweggründe sind daher vermutlich doch eher ökonomisch statt ideologisch.



Ich habe den Film nicht gesehen, aber ich habe die Shitstorms dazu mitbekommen. Besonders was Rotten Tomatoes angeht. Diese Videobeiträge dazu findest du vielleicht interessant. Sie spiegeln nicht meine Meinung wieder, helfen aber zumindest einen groben Überblick über die Meinungen zum Film zu bekommen.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yzFzbVbuxLM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uEjkWb2mqdE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NiHh6mEA4Uo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## ZAM (11. März 2019)

Freitag drin gewesen. Hat ein paar unnötige Längen, Nahkampf-Action stammt offenbar von Christopher Nolan, also alles viel zu schnell, zu nah und hektisch, aber das sind schon die einzigen Kritikpunkt - Unterhaltsam, Charmant, tolle Effekte und macht Stimmung und Bock auf "Endgame". Schauen lohnt.


----------



## Frullo (11. März 2019)

ICamus schrieb:


> Ich habe den Film nicht gesehen, aber ich habe die Shitstorms dazu mitbekommen. Besonders was Rotten Tomatoes angeht. Diese Videobeiträge dazu findest du vielleicht interessant. Sie spiegeln nicht meine Meinung wieder, helfen aber zumindest einen groben Überblick über die Meinungen zum Film zu bekommen.



Konnte mir jetzt nicht alles ansehen, aber bereits beim ersten Video, welcher von einem gewissen Dave Cullen produziert wird, scheint es ja ziemlich klar zu sein, aus welcher Ecke da "kommentiert" wird. Wie z.B. bei seiner Haltung in Bezug auf Feminismus:

_Cullen, like many in the YouTube skeptosphere, is against feminism, believing that it will lead to communism and eventually the end of civilization itself._

Es ist doch so: Harte Fakten sprechen trotz allem lauter als die lautesten Worte. Mag sein, dass Captain Marvel ein derart erfolgreiches Eröffnungs-Wochenende hatte, weil es aufgrund der Kontroversen in aller Munde ist und sich jeder ein eigenes Bild machen wollte. Sollte aber der Trend anhalten (also der Film weiterhin so erfolgreich Kohle scheffeln), kann es damit nicht mehr erklärt werden. Dann hätten wir tatsächlich nur noch einige lautstarke Männer, die meinen die Deutungshoheit darüber zu haben, was denn nun "echte" starke weibliche Charaktere in Filmen ausmacht - und vor allem was nicht.

Da wird ja unter anderem der Vergleich zwischen Captain Marvel und Wonder Woman gezogen. Aber für mich ist das ehrlich gesagt in etwa so, als ob man Captain Han Solo mit Captain Picard vergleichen würde, mit der Frage wer der bessere Captain ist. Dabei sind die Charaktere grundverschieden, haben einen ganz andere Hintergrund-Story, Entstehungsgeschichte... 

Es gibt doch nicht DEN einen weiblichen Archetyp, der für jede weibliche Heldenfigur herhalten kann.

Anders gesagt: Wer sich den Film nicht ansieht, weil er dahinter eine feministische Verschwörung vermutet, gehört bei mir in die Kategorie Flache-Erde-Anhänger...


----------



## ICamus (11. März 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Konnte mir jetzt nicht alles ansehen, aber bereits beim ersten Video, welcher von einem gewissen Dave Cullen produziert wird, scheint es ja ziemlich klar zu sein, aus welcher Ecke da "kommentiert" wird. Wie z.B. bei seiner Haltung in Bezug auf Feminismus:
> 
> _Cullen, like many in the YouTube skeptosphere, is against feminism, believing that it will lead to communism and eventually the end of civilization itself._
> 
> ...



Nimm dir ruhig die Zeit sie alle anzuschauen. Gerade das zweite fand ich persönlich sehr sehenswert, da verdeutlich wird was bei der Erschaffung von vermeintlich starken weiblichen Charakteren falsch laufen kann.


----------



## RedDragon20 (11. März 2019)

Raghammer schrieb:


> Obwohl der Film unter einer starken feministischen Agenda läuft[...]


Captain Marvel ist 'ne Frau, die drauf hauen kann. Ein wenig mehr als Black Widow und ebenso viel, wie Wonder Woman. Sie ist halt da und macht storytechnisch (vermutlich) innerhalb des MCUs halbwegs Sinn. Fertig aus. 

Die "feministischen Agenda" läuft um den Film herum. Aber der Film selbst scheint das gar nicht nötig zu haben und vermittelt halt nur eine durchaus positive Botschaft. Das tun aber viele andere Filme auch, insbesondere von Disney.


----------



## Alreech (11. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Die "feministischen Agenda" läuft um den Film herum. Aber der Film selbst scheint das gar nicht nötig zu haben und vermittelt halt nur eine durchaus positive Botschaft. Das tun aber viele andere Filme auch, insbesondere von Disney.


Natürlich hat Captain Marvel das Framing als "Feministischer Film" nötig gehabt. Der Trailer war nicht so der Bringer, und nachdem "Black Panther" als erster schwarzer Superheldenfilm gefeiert wurde lag es nahe das Marketing bei Captain Marvel ähnlich politisch aufzuladen.
Hat funktioniert, und der Film scheint nicht ganz so schlim zu sein wie Episode 8 von Star Wars, also wird Marvel diese Marketingpolitik weiterverfolgen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (11. März 2019)

Alreech schrieb:


> Natürlich hat Captain Marvel das Framing als "Feministischer Film" nötig gehabt. Der Trailer war nicht so der Bringer [...]


Nimmt man jetzt deine *persönliche* Meinung als Maß, okay. Aber anhand des Trailers auf den ganzen Film zu schließen, ist schon arg... "mutig".  Eine gute Diskussionsgrundlage ist das nicht.

Der Trailer hat mich jetzt auch nicht gerade umgehauen, aber der Film als ganzes scheint ja trotzdem gut zu sein.


----------



## Enisra (11. März 2019)

naja, wenn man in der Vergangenheit lebt wie manche dann ist so "blödsinn" wie Feministische Agenda schon, dass die Frau die Heldenrolle und nicht Damsel in Distress ist
Aber solche Schneeflocken müssen schon ganz traurig ihren Rassier runterspülen weil die Werbung ihnen schon sagen muss: Hey, sein kein unsympathisches Arschloch

Aber mal ganz ehrlich, aber wer der so ein bisschen Ahnung von Filmen hat, glaubt denn noch so einem Trailer? 
Also entweder gibt man damit offiziel seine Glaubwürdigkeit in Sachen Filmwissen ab oder sucht nur einen Grund was mies zu machen, aber wie viele Trailer spoilern, Zeigen ein Falsches Bild vom Film, packen alle guten Gags in den Trailer oder erzählen den ganzen Film in 2,30min nach?
*hint* es sind dann doch die meisten
Eigentlich müsste man den Spruch "man soll ein Buch nicht nach dem Einband beurteilen" erweitern um "man soll einen Film nicht nach dem Trailer beurteilen"


----------



## xNomAnorx (11. März 2019)

ICamus schrieb:


> Ich habe den Film nicht gesehen, aber ich habe die Shitstorms dazu mitbekommen. Besonders was Rotten Tomatoes angeht. Diese Videobeiträge dazu findest du vielleicht interessant. Sie spiegeln nicht meine Meinung wieder, helfen aber zumindest einen groben Überblick über die Meinungen zum Film zu bekommen.



Das zweite Video ist tatsächlich interessant, weil einige Punkte angesprochen werden, die richtig sind - allerdings bezogen auf Rey aus Star Wars. Auf Captain Marvel lässt sich dieses Video nicht anwenden.

Die Shitstorms richteten sich im Endeffekt auf Brie Larson und dementsprechend auf den Film. Dass das völliger Schwachsinn war und der Film keine feministische Propaganda ist, wird vielen so langsam klar. Das Review-Bombing auf Rotten Tomatoes ist völlig unnötig. Die Leute, die nicht in der Lage sind Brie Larsons Aussagen und den Film zu trennen und den deswegen versuchen mit schlechten Reviews etwas zu bewirken sind komplett lächerlich. Bin froh, dass das Box Office zeigt, dass die Betroffenen nichts bewirken können.


----------



## ICamus (11. März 2019)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Das zweite Video ist tatsächlich interessant, weil einige Punkte angesprochen werden, die richtig sind - allerdings bezogen auf Rey aus Star Wars. Auf Captain Marvel lässt sich dieses Video nicht anwenden.
> 
> Die Shitstorms richteten sich im Endeffekt auf Brie Larson und dementsprechend auf den Film. Dass das völliger Schwachsinn war und der Film keine feministische Propaganda ist, wird vielen so langsam klar. Das Review-Bombing auf Rotten Tomatoes ist völlig unnötig. Die Leute, die nicht in der Lage sind Brie Larsons Aussagen und den Film zu trennen und den deswegen versuchen mit schlechten Reviews etwas zu bewirken sind komplett lächerlich. Bin froh, dass das Box Office zeigt, dass die Betroffenen nichts bewirken können.



Frisch doch mal bitte mein Gedächtnis auf. Wie siehst du den posthumen Boykott von Michael Jackson? Das z.B. Die Simpsonsfolge mit ihm nicht mehr gezeigt und seine Musik nicht mehr gespielt werden soll.


----------



## xNomAnorx (11. März 2019)

ICamus schrieb:


> Frisch doch mal bitte mein Gedächtnis auf. Wie siehst du den posthumen Boykott von Michael Jackson? Das z.B. Die Simpsonsfolge mit ihm nicht mehr gezeigt und seine Musik nicht mehr gespielt werden soll.



Ich habe meine Meinung zu diesem Topic hier im Forum überhaupt nicht geäußert, weil ich mich für nicht gut genug informiert halte, um mir eine zu erlauben. Es gibt also nichts aufzufrischen. Falls du jetzt anhand dieses Themas irgendeine Doppelmoral in meiner Argumentation aufdecken wolltes, muss ich dich enttäuschen


----------



## ICamus (11. März 2019)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Meinung zu diesem Topic hier im Forum überhaupt nicht geäußert, weil ich mich für nicht gut genug informiert halte, um mir eine zu erlauben. Es gibt also nichts aufzufrischen. Falls du jetzt anhand dieses Themas irgendeine Doppelmoral in meiner Argumentation aufdecken wolltes, muss ich dich enttäuschen



Du kannst deine Meinung dazu gerne nachträglich raushauen, bin ja nicht so. Selbst wenn du eine Doppelmoral haben solltest wird man dich dafür bestimmt nicht direkt notschlachten. Auch bei Leuten die eine Agenda haben finde ich es wichtig, dass sie offen damit umgehen können.


----------



## xNomAnorx (11. März 2019)

ICamus schrieb:


> Du kannst deine Meinung dazu gerne nachträglich raushauen, bin ja nicht so.



Danke, sehr gnädig  Aber nicht nötig, da ich wie gesagt nicht genug über das Thema weiß. Ich habe weder die Doku gesehen, noch bin ich näher mit den alten Missbrauchsvorwürfen vertraut. Und in einem solchen Fall schlage ich mich auf keine Seite, sondern enthalte mich der Diskussion; zumindest bis ich mich genügend informiert habe. 
Warum bleibst du nicht einfach On-Topic bei Captain Marvel?


----------



## Shredhead (12. März 2019)

Der Film ist Scheiße, 3/10, absolut nicht empfehlenswert. Brie Larson "schauspielert" wie ein Stück Holz, Nick Fury ist geschrieben wie ein absoluter Vollidiot und Carol Danvers ist fast so ne harte Mary Sue wie Rey, kriegt alles einfach in den Schoß gelegt, keine Charakterentwicklung. Die feministischen Sequenzen sind einfach nur lächerlich aufgepfropft und unpassend (I'm just a girl). 
Die meisten Leute werden ihn gucken, weil es ein Marvel Film ist. Sollte Danvers Thanos Mary-Sue-stompen in Endgame, wird sich das hart auf alle zukünftigen Marvel Filme auswirken. Bestes Beispiel Solo. 

Hartes 'Finger weg' von mir. Zum Glück musste ich nix bezahlen, die 2 Stunden krieg ich aber auch nicht zurück.


----------



## t0rry-c4rr1z0 (12. März 2019)

Shredhead schrieb:


> Der Film ist Scheiße, 3/10, absolut nicht empfehlenswert. Brie Larson "schauspielert" wie ein Stück Holz, Nick Fury ist geschrieben wie ein absoluter Vollidiot und Carol Danvers ist fast so ne harte Mary Sue wie Rey, kriegt alles einfach in den Schoß gelegt, keine Charakterentwicklung. Die feministischen Sequenzen sind einfach nur lächerlich aufgepfropft und unpassend (I'm just a girl).
> Die meisten Leute werden ihn gucken, weil es ein Marvel Film ist. Sollte Danvers Thanos Mary-Sue-stompen in Endgame, wird sich das hart auf alle zukünftigen Marvel Filme auswirken. Bestes Beispiel Solo.
> 
> Hartes 'Finger weg' von mir. Zum Glück musste ich nix bezahlen, die 2 Stunden krieg ich aber auch nicht zurück.



Der Film ist genial,ich fand Brie Larson mehr als Super, genauso wie Nick Fury war auch mal zu sehen wie er als Anfänger bei SHIELD war.Was meinst du mit Charakterentwicklung,es wurde schon Monate vorher angekündigt das der Film nicht auf dem normalen Schema basieren wird.

Held wird vorgestellt
Held bekommt kräfte
Held lernt mir Kräften umzugehen
Held bekommt passenden Gegner

Und das sie genau davon abgewichen sind finde ich echt Klasse,besonders Goos ist Cool,hat immer für ein lacher gesorgt.


----------



## Rabowke (12. März 2019)

Shredhead schrieb:


> [...]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frullo (12. März 2019)

ICamus schrieb:


> Nimm dir ruhig die Zeit sie alle anzuschauen. Gerade das zweite fand ich persönlich sehr sehenswert, da verdeutlich wird was bei der Erschaffung von vermeintlich starken weiblichen Charakteren falsch laufen kann.



Werde ich, falls ich die Zeit und Musse finde, irgendwann noch nachholen.

Wie dem auch sei: Für mich wirkt diese ganze "Feministische Agenda"-Argumentation extrem konstruiert und künstlich aufgebauscht. In Brie Larson's Aussagen wurde Männerfeindlichkeit hineininterpretiert, was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, denn für Diversität zu plädieren heisst nicht, männerfeindlich zu sein. In diesem Sinne scheint es mir doch eher so, dass eine allfällige Agenda bei der "Gegenseite" liegt.


----------



## Rabowke (12. März 2019)

t0rry-c4rr1z0 schrieb:


> Der Film ist genial,ich fand Brie Larson mehr als Super, genauso wie Nick Fury war auch mal zu sehen wie er als Anfänger bei SHIELD war.Was meinst du mit Charakterentwicklung,es wurde schon Monate vorher angekündigt das der Film nicht auf dem normalen Schema basieren wird.[...]


Ich glaub hier ist dir ein kleiner Fehler unterlaufen, denn Nick Fury ist bei Cpt. Marvel schon länger bei SHIELD, wer neu ist, ist mein absoluter Liebling: Coulson, auch digital verjüngt.  

Ansonsten bietet der Film wirklich viel Fan-Service und zieht hier und da ein paar Verbindungen zu den anderen Filmen, u.a. Guardians of the Galaxy:



Spoiler



Ronin und der eine Krieger, der am Anfang von GotG Star-Lord den Orb abnehmen möchte: 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IAC7Ztu1Hao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Frullo (12. März 2019)

Shredhead schrieb:


> Der Film ist Scheiße, 3/10, absolut nicht empfehlenswert.



Jeder darf seine Meinung haben. 



Shredhead schrieb:


> Brie Larson "schauspielert" wie ein Stück Holz



Stattgegeben, ihre Figur wirkt bisweilen etwas hölzern - ich finde aber, es passt absolut zum Charakter.



Shredhead schrieb:


> Nick Fury ist geschrieben wie ein absoluter Vollidiot





Spoiler



Ach, deswegen schickt er seine eigenen Leute in den falschen Stock: Weil er ein Vollidiot ist 





Shredhead schrieb:


> Carol Danvers ist fast so ne harte Mary Sue wie Rey, kriegt alles einfach in den Schoß gelegt, keine Charakterentwicklung.





Spoiler



Also das sie sich schlussendlich gegen ihren "bisherigen Arbeitgeber" wendet ist keine Charakterentwicklung? Das sie ihre Kräfte bei der Konfrontation mit der KI von selbst wiederfindet ist "in den Schoss gelegt"?





Shredhead schrieb:


> Die feministischen Sequenzen sind einfach nur lächerlich aufgepfropft und unpassend (I'm just a girl).







Shredhead schrieb:


> Die meisten Leute werden ihn gucken, weil es ein Marvel Film ist. Sollte Danvers Thanos Mary-Sue-stompen in Endgame, wird sich das hart auf alle zukünftigen Marvel Filme auswirken. Bestes Beispiel Solo.



Was, bittesehr, hat Solo mit irgendwas zu tun? 



Shredhead schrieb:


> Hartes 'Finger weg' von mir. Zum Glück musste ich nix bezahlen, die 2 Stunden krieg ich aber auch nicht zurück.



Und ich nicht die 5 Minuten, die ich für die Antwort auf Dein Posting aufgewendet habe. Das Leben kann echt Scheisse sein, nicht wahr?


----------



## t0rry-c4rr1z0 (12. März 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich glaub hier ist dir ein kleiner Fehler unterlaufen, denn Nick Fury ist bei Cpt. Marvel schon länger bei SHIELD, wer neu ist, ist mein absoluter Liebling: Coulson, auch digital verjüngt.



Ich meinte damit,das er vielleicht erst ein paar Jahre bei SHIELD ist,vielleicht 5-7 Jahre,da die Filme sich ja an eienr Realen Zeitlinie Orientieren und Infinity War im Jahre 2018 Spielt ist Fury schon mindestens 25 Jahre bei SHIELD.Captain Marvel ist in den 90ern auf der Erde gelandet,wann genau hab ich garnicht gelesen,ob es Anfang der 90er oder mitte der 90er war.

Somit kann Fury vieleicht erst um die 5 Jahre und ein bisschen mehr bei SHIELD sein als Captain Marvel auf ihn trifft.Ich würd sagen,er ist noch ein Frischling.

Ich hab immer einen lieblings Held und eine lieblings Heldin.Bei DC ist das Batman und Wonder Woman und bei Marvel ist das Hawkeye/Ronin und Captain Marvel.

Bei mir gehts dabei immer um Ethische und Moralische Vorstellungen die ich mit den Helden aus beiden Geschlechtern verbinde.


----------



## xNomAnorx (12. März 2019)

Shredhead schrieb:


> Der Film ist Scheiße, 3/10, absolut nicht empfehlenswert. Brie Larson "schauspielert" wie ein Stück Holz,



Ihr Charakter ist recht stoisch, allerdings ist sie auch Soldat, deswegen ist das imo gewollt. Zumal sie gerade mit voranschreitender Laufzeit regelmäßig Emotionen zeigt. 
Männliche Superhelden-Pendants zeigen auch regelmäßig kaum Emotionen, kritisiert werden sie dafür aber kaum...



> Die feministischen Sequenzen sind einfach nur lächerlich aufgepfropft und unpassend (I'm just a girl).



Das Lied hat dich gestört?  Ich fand das war eine der besten Szenen  Und kurz vorher findet sie heraus, 



Spoiler



dass sie tatsächlich ein Mensch ist


, das Lied passt also auf mehreren Ebenen 
Ich hatte selber die Sorge, dass der Film die Botschaft vielleicht zu sehr aufdrückt; ich mag es nicht wenn reale Botschaften zu offensichtlich die Fiktion des Films durchbrechen. Fand das hier aber sehr schön gemacht. Glaube viele, die nach dem Schauen von Captain Marvel Probleme mit dem "Feminismus" im Film haben, stören sich tatsächlich wirklich nur an Brie Larsons Aussagen oder einer weiblichen Heldin an sich.


----------



## Rabowke (12. März 2019)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ihr Charakter ist recht stoisch, allerdings ist sie auch Soldat, deswegen ist das imo gewollt. Zumal sie gerade mit voranschreitender Laufzeit regelmäßig Emotionen zeigt.
> Männliche Superhelden-Pendants zeigen auch regelmäßig kaum Emotionen, kritisiert werden sie dafür aber kaum...


... und man sollte ihre Gehirnwäsche bzw. Ausbildung als Elite-Soldat nicht unerwähnt lassen, vor allem das die anderen Soldaten aus dem Squad jetzt auch nicht gerade vor Emotionen strotzen, aber irgendwie scheint dieser doch recht wichtige Umstand vergessen oder ignoriert zu werden. 

Vor allem sollte man wirklich nicht unerwähnt lassen, dass sie mehr Emotionen zeigt, umso mehr sie über ihre Vergangenheit erfährt.

Die Musik ist zwar nicht ganz so mein Fall wie im ersten Guardians of the Galaxy, wo das Album im Auto noch heute rauf und runter läuft, aber für die Zeit absolut passend und gut ausgewählt!


----------



## t0rry-c4riz0 (12. März 2019)

Ich muss sagen,als Iron Man erschienen ist war der richtig gut,danach ist Hulk gekommen und Thor,Captain Amreica,Avengers usw. Mir ist aber erst viel viel später bewust geworden das Marvel hier ein Schema verfolgt um eine ganze Filmreihe aufzubauen.Die idee mit den Infinity-Steinen und allem drum herum ist so genial das.

Es heist immer Hollywood hätte keine Ideen mehr,aber hier haben sie sich echt was Einfallen lassen.


----------



## Rabowke (12. März 2019)

Sagen wir mal so, "was einfallen lassen" ist ja so nicht richtig, da man bereits bestehendes Material verwendet hat ... Comics.  

Was man aber Marvel hoch anrechnen muss, dass sie das Risiko eingegangen sind und die ersten Filme rausgebracht haben, denn der Erfolg war ja nicht absehbar. Das man dann, nachdem der Rubel lief, einen zehn Jahresplan verfolgt hat, grandiose und finanziell betrachtet sehr gute Entscheidung!


----------



## t0rry-c4riz0 (12. März 2019)

Ich würd's cool finden wenn am Ende eine Collectors Box mit allen Filmen erscheint und einem Making Off zu allen.

Die haben sicher auch unveröffentlichte Interviews mit Stan Lee. Das fand ich bei Captain Marvel gleich am Anfang super, das sie eine Witmung an Stan Lee hatten.

Die Box mit einem Artbook,der Timeline als Poster,einer Figur,zusätzliches  Bildmaterial und Interviews,Autogramm Karten der Helden,ein Limitierter Avengers Comic.

Würd ich echt gut finden.


----------



## Rabowke (12. März 2019)

Den Anfang von Cpt. Marvel fand ich auch toll ... dass das animierte Marvel-Logo eine Erinnerung an Stan Lee ist, toll! 

Ich persönlich wünsche mir lieber alle Marvel-Filme als UHD-Version!


----------



## xNomAnorx (12. März 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Den Anfang von Cpt. Marvel fand ich auch toll ... dass das animierte Marvel-Logo eine Erinnerung an Stan Lee ist, toll!



Die Szene im Zug fand ich auch sehr schön. 



Spoiler



Wenn sie die Zeitung runterdrückt, Stan sieht und ihn anlächelt.


 Das hat der Film wunderschön gehändelt


----------



## Loosa (12. März 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich persönlich wünsche mir lieber alle Marvel-Filme als UHD-Version!



Na, ob sich das lohnt? Mein Kollege jammert mir jedenfalls regelmäßig die Ohren voll (seit er nen neuen Beamer hat).
Die meisten Filme werden nur in 2K bearbeitet und gemastered. UHD ist dann nur eine hochvergrößerte Fassung davon. Die Liste der Filme mit 4K Digital Intermediate ist überschaubar. 

List of 4K Mastered Hollywood Movies
Ok, von 2016 nicht super aktuell, so laaangsam ändert sich das. Aber selbst wenn es 4K Master gibt, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass die auch für die UHDs verwendet wurden.

Super, die Schlümpfe 2 gibt es in echtem 4K - ein Doctor Strange aber nicht. 
(wobei Upscaling aber auch immer besser wird, besonders durch machine learning)


/edit zum Thema: Captain Marvel wurde aber anscheinend in 6,5K und 8K gedreht und das Negativ sogar in 8K erstellt.
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4154664/technical?ref_=tt_ql_dt_6


----------



## Rabowke (12. März 2019)

Hmm, aber gerade die Marvel-Filme wurden und werden für das IMAX entwickelt und produziert?! 

Wie dem auch sei, die Frage ist ob gerade jemand mit einem Beamer einen Unterschied zwischen 2K und echtem 4K erkennen kann, ich glaube nicht. Man sieht einen Unterschied zwischen einer ordinären BR <> UHD und natürlich bei HDR / DV <> nüx. Dann hört es aber auch schon auf, bin ich der Meinung.

Allein die Verwendung eines besseren Codecs und einer ggf. einhergehenden Erhöhung der Bitrate sorgt schon für ein viel besseres Bild & aus dem Grund würde ich immer der UHD-Fassung den Vorzug geben.


----------



## Loosa (12. März 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hmm, aber gerade die Marvel-Filme wurden und werden für das IMAX entwickelt und produziert?!



Da gibt es wohl (noch) keinen festen Standard.

Ant-Man and the Wasp hat ein 6K/8K Master
Deadpool 2 existiert nur in 2K
Venom hat ein 8K Master, wurde zum Teil aber nur mit 3,4K Kameras gedreht
Avengers: Infinity War wurde nur in 2K gemastered und für IMAX aufgeblasen
Die sind sich also nichtmal bei aktuelleren Filmen einig. Ist halt ein fließender Prozess, wo bessere Hardware Stück für Stück dazukommt. Aber es steckt mehr Augenwischerei dahinter als man erwarten würde. Das war bei HD und Full HD ja auch schon so.



> Allein die Verwendung eines besseren Codecs und einer ggf. einhergehenden Erhöhung der Bitrate sorgt schon für ein viel besseres Bild & aus dem Grund würde ich immer der UHD-Fassung den Vorzug geben.



Da gebe ich dir natürlich Recht. Im Zweifelsfall würde ich auch zu UHD greifen. Beziehungsweise kaufe bewusst bei iTunes, wenn eine Chance besteht nachträglich auf 4K aufzuwerten.


----------



## Alreech (12. März 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Werde ich, falls ich die Zeit und Musse finde, irgendwann noch nachholen.
> 
> Wie dem auch sei: Für mich wirkt diese ganze "Feministische Agenda"-Argumentation extrem konstruiert und künstlich aufgebauscht.


mach halt einen #Aufschrei dagegen...
Die Vertreter_Innen eines toxischen Feminismus arbeiten mit den gleichen Mitteln. Die wird jede Äusserung maximal negativ ausgelegt und dann aufgebauscht.
Das kann man ignorieren, oder sich mit den gleichen Mitteln wehren.



> In Brie Larson's Aussagen wurde Männerfeindlichkeit hineininterpretiert, was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, denn für Diversität zu plädieren heisst nicht, männerfeindlich zu sein. In diesem Sinne scheint es mir doch eher so, dass eine allfällige Agenda bei der "Gegenseite" liegt.


Diverstität ist ein rechtes Konzept das Gruppen anhand von Hautfarbe, Geschlechts oder sexuellen Orientierung konstruiert und für diese Gruppen dann Sonderrechte fordert. War damals mit ein Grund warum sich die Piraten selbst zerlegt haben.


----------



## Asuramaru (13. März 2019)

Ich versteh diesen ganzen kram von wegen Feminismus garnicht.

Es gibt 21 Marvel Filme und die Haupthelden sind alles Männer, Frauen wie Natasha Romanov und Wanda Maximoff sind nur nebenhelden.

Jetzt kommt ein Solofilm mit einem Weiblichen Haupthelden und ihr macht ein Aufstand.,das ist doch schwachsinn.Man hat das MCU mit dem absoluten Obermatcho Tony Stark angefangen und es bedarf garkeiner bedabtte dazu,Captain Marvel ist ein Weiblicher Held und der stärkste im MCU,fertig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich find sie richtig nice und Freue mich auf den Kampf gegen Thanos.


----------



## Spiritogre (13. März 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Ich versteh diesen ganzen kram von wegen Feminismus garnicht.
> 
> Es gibt 21 Marvel Filme und die Haupthelden sind alles Männer, Frauen wie Natasha Romanov und Wanda Maximoff sind nur nebenhelden.
> 
> Jetzt kommt ein Solofilm mit einem Weiblichen Haupthelden und ihr macht ein Aufstand.,das ist doch schwachsinn.Man hat das MCU mit dem absoluten Obermatcho Tony Stark angefangen und es bedarf garkeiner bedabtte dazu,Captain Marvel ist ein Weiblicher Held und der stärkste im MCU,fertig.



Darum ging es nicht, die Leute mögen Filme mit weiblichen Helden und sie hätten sich auch über Captain Marvel gefreut, wenn die Hauptdarstellerin nicht rumgegangen wäre und weiße Männer "angegriffen" hätte und stetig von Frauen Power gefaselt hätte und wenn der Film nicht generell als feministische Propaganda hätte herhalten müssen. Inwiefern die Propaganda jetzt von Disney gesteuert wurde lässt sich schwer sagen, Kathleen Kennedy ist ja große Feministin, aber viele Medien haben es, da wurde halt so getan, als sei Captain Marvel der erste Film mit weiblicher Hauptdarstellerin, selbst wenn dann im Nachsatz kam im MCU, so fehlte das häufig eben in Überschriften etc. der Film wurde von vielen Medien "Hurra, endlich ein Film mit Frauen Power, es wurde auch Zeit" in der Berichterstattung abgefeiert. Und da konnten halt viele nur mit dem Kopf schütteln, weil ähnlich wie bei Black Panther die komplette Filmgeschichte ignoriert wird.
Jedenfalls hatten Filme wie Wonder Woman oder Alita dieses Theater nicht nötig, entsprechend gab es da auch kein Theater irgendwelcher Art.


----------



## Frullo (13. März 2019)

Alreech schrieb:


> mach halt einen #Aufschrei dagegen...



Äh, nö.



Alreech schrieb:


> Die Vertreter_Innen eines toxischen Feminismus arbeiten mit den gleichen Mitteln. Die wird jede Äusserung maximal negativ ausgelegt und dann aufgebauscht.
> Das kann man ignorieren, oder sich mit den gleichen Mitteln wehren.



Mann kann es auch einfach benennen, ohne dieselben Mittel zu brauchen - es gibt doch auf diesem Planeten nicht nur Schwarz und Weiss. Da gibt es einerseits eine Menge Schattierungen dazwischen und manche kennen sogar Farben... aber Extrem scheint halt aktuell sehr en vogue zu sein...



Alreech schrieb:


> Diverstität ist ein rechtes Konzept das Gruppen anhand von Hautfarbe, Geschlechts oder sexuellen Orientierung konstruiert und für diese Gruppen dann Sonderrechte fordert. War damals mit ein Grund warum sich die Piraten selbst zerlegt haben.



Was Du "Sonderrechte fordern" nennst, nennen andere "Privilegien abbauen". Hängt vermutlich jeweils vom Sichtpunkt aus: Privilegierte werden es ersteres, die anderen letzteres nennen...


----------



## Rabowke (13. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Darum ging es nicht, die Leute mögen Filme mit weiblichen Helden und sie hätten sich auch über Captain Marvel gefreut, wenn die Hauptdarstellerin nicht rumgegangen wäre und weiße Männer "angegriffen" hätte und stetig von Frauen Power gefaselt hätte und wenn der Film nicht generell als feministische Propaganda hätte herhalten müssen. Inwiefern die Propaganda jetzt von Disney gesteuert wurde lässt sich schwer sagen, Kathleen Kennedy ist ja große Feministin, aber viele Medien haben es, da wurde halt so getan, als sei Captain Marvel der erste Film mit weiblicher Hauptdarstellerin, selbst wenn dann im Nachsatz kam im MCU, so fehlte das häufig eben in Überschriften etc. der Film wurde von vielen Medien "Hurra, endlich ein Film mit Frauen Power, es wurde auch Zeit" in der Berichterstattung abgefeiert. Und da konnten halt viele nur mit dem Kopf schütteln, weil ähnlich wie bei Black Panther die komplette Filmgeschichte ignoriert wird.[...]



Aber tut man den Filmen damit nicht unrecht?! Ich erinnere mich da an die Diskussionen zu Tom Cruise, ich z.B. verabscheue Sekten wie Scientology - wer einmal die Prachtbauten in Los Angeles gesehen hat, der weiß wieviel Geld die haben und wenn man dann wiederum weiß woher die das Geld haben, dann kann man die nur scheisse finden, aber findet man deshalb die Filme mit und von Tom Cruise schlecht?! Auch meinen "neuen" Lieblingsschauspieler, Michael Peña, mag ich weiterhin sehr gern, auch wenn ich vor kurzem erfahren "musste", das er Mitglied bei Scientology ist. 

Ich finde man sollte hier mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen, vor allem hat die Hauptdarstellerin nicht per se gegen Männer gewettert, jedenfalls hab ich davon nichts mitbekommen. Sie hat sich wiederum für mehr Gleichberechtigung ausgesprochen, nur ist das ja eben nicht per se gegen Männer und schon gar nicht gegen weiße Männer?!


----------



## Frullo (13. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Darum ging es nicht, die Leute mögen Filme mit weiblichen Helden und sie hätten sich auch über Captain Marvel gefreut, wenn die Hauptdarstellerin nicht rumgegangen wäre und weiße Männer "angegriffen" hätte und stetig von Frauen Power gefaselt hätte...



Bitte Quellenangaben. Ich finde nämlich nur folgendes:

_“Am I saying I hate white dudes?” asked the Oscar-winning “Room” actress, a question that she’d repeat twice more during her speech. She answered with a sneer, “No, I’m not … [but if] you make the movie that is a love letter to women of color, there is an insanely low chance a woman of color will have a chance to see your movie and review your movie.”

Larson continued, “[Audiences] are not allowed enough chances to read public discourse on these films by the people that the films were made for. I do not need a 40-year-old white dude to tell me what didn’t work for him about ‘[A] Wrinkle in Time.’ It wasn’t made for him. I want to know what it meant to women of color, to biracial women, to teen women of color, to teens that are biracial.”_ (Quelle)

Sorry, das klingt für mich weder nach einem "Angriff" (und zwar nichteinmal in Hochkommas...), noch nach Frauen Power Gefasel...



Spiritogre schrieb:


> ...und wenn der Film nicht generell als feministische Propaganda hätte herhalten müssen.



Kann denn der Film was dafür? Ist er in der Absicht gedreht worden, feministische Propaganda zu betreiben? Oder nutzen einfach gewisse Kreise (auf beiden Seiten des Spektrums)  
das Vehikel "Blockbuster" um auf ihre "Anliegen" aufmerksam zu machen?



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Inwiefern die Propaganda jetzt von Disney gesteuert wurde lässt sich schwer sagen, Kathleen Kennedy ist ja große Feministin, aber viele Medien haben es, da wurde halt so getan, als sei Captain Marvel der erste Film mit weiblicher Hauptdarstellerin, selbst wenn dann im Nachsatz kam im MCU, so fehlte das häufig eben in Überschriften etc. der Film wurde von vielen Medien "Hurra, endlich ein Film mit Frauen Power, es wurde auch Zeit" in der Berichterstattung abgefeiert. Und da konnten halt viele nur mit dem Kopf schütteln, weil ähnlich wie bei Black Panther die komplette Filmgeschichte ignoriert wird.
> Jedenfalls hatten Filme wie Wonder Woman oder Alita dieses Theater nicht nötig, entsprechend gab es da auch kein Theater irgendwelcher Art.



Da wüsste ich wirklich gerne, welche Medien denn nun diese "Frauenpower-Verkündung" derart gepusht haben, wie Du das hier darstellst.


----------



## Asuramaru (13. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Darum ging es nicht, die Leute mögen Filme mit weiblichen Helden und sie hätten sich auch über Captain Marvel gefreut, wenn die Hauptdarstellerin nicht rumgegangen wäre und weiße Männer "angegriffen" hätte und stetig von Frauen Power gefaselt hätte und wenn der Film nicht generell als feministische Propaganda hätte herhalten müssen. Inwiefern die Propaganda jetzt von Disney gesteuert wurde lässt sich schwer sagen, Kathleen Kennedy ist ja große Feministin, aber viele Medien haben es, da wurde halt so getan, als sei Captain Marvel der erste Film mit weiblicher Hauptdarstellerin, selbst wenn dann im Nachsatz kam im MCU, so fehlte das häufig eben in Überschriften etc. der Film wurde von vielen Medien "Hurra, endlich ein Film mit Frauen Power, es wurde auch Zeit" in der Berichterstattung abgefeiert. Und da konnten halt viele nur mit dem Kopf schütteln, weil ähnlich wie bei Black Panther die komplette Filmgeschichte ignoriert wird.
> Jedenfalls hatten Filme wie Wonder Woman oder Alita dieses Theater nicht nötig, entsprechend gab es da auch kein Theater irgendwelcher Art.



Also ich hab den Film gesehen, und 



Spoiler



Vers hat garnicht die ganze Zeit von Frauenpower geredet.Der Film geht 125min, und davon ging es mehr als die hälfte darum was Talos in ihrem Gehirn gesucht hat, und dieses führte zum aufschluss darüber das sie von den Kree Manipuliert und belogen wurde.

Die Einzige Person die wirklich von Frauenpower redete war die kleine Tochter von Maria Rameau die ihre Mutter ansporn wollte ein Vorbild für sie zu sein.Dazu war sie von Vers ihren Kräften sehr beeindruckt,was absolut inordung ist.


----------



## Frullo (13. März 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> ...



Kannst Du bitte Angaben zum Film in Spoiler-Quotes setzen? Nicht alle haben den Film schon gesehen


----------



## Rabowke (13. März 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Kannst Du bitte Angaben zum Film in Spoiler-Quotes setzen? Nicht alle haben den Film schon gesehen


... ich hab es mal ergänzt.


----------



## Asuramaru (13. März 2019)

Im ersten Iron Man Film hat Tony Stark Frauen als reine Sexobjekte behandelt.Erst als er und Pepper Pots ein Paar wurden besserte sich das.Das ist ein Grund warum ich mich mit Iron Man nicht identifizieren kann.

Dafür umso mehr mit Hawkeye der ein liebevoller Vater und Ehemann ist, und keine Sekunde zögerte den kleinen Jungen vor Ultron Prime zu retten,dann aber selber noch von Quicksilver gerettet wurde.

Ps da mache ich kein Spoiler,der Film ist zu Alt dagür.


----------



## Spiritogre (13. März 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber tut man den Filmen damit nicht unrecht?! Ich erinnere mich da an die Diskussionen zu Tom Cruise, ich z.B. verabscheue Sekten wie Scientology - wer einmal die Prachtbauten in Los Angeles gesehen hat, der weiß wieviel Geld die haben und wenn man dann wiederum weiß woher die das Geld haben, dann kann man die nur scheisse finden, aber findet man deshalb die Filme mit und von Tom Cruise schlecht?! Auch meinen "neuen" Lieblingsschauspieler, Michael Peña, mag ich weiterhin sehr gern, auch wenn ich vor kurzem erfahren "musste", das er Mitglied bei Scientology ist.


Deswegen habe ich ja auch nie was gegen den Film gesagt sondern sogar, dass ich ihn auch schauen werde, sobald er auf BR raus ist (ich gehe nicht mehr ins Kino). Mich störte nur das ganze Drumherum, und so sehr ich Tom Cruise Filme liebe, auch da ist seine Mitgliedschaft bei Scientology natürlich ein gewisser Dorn im Auge und das hätte ich auch kritisiert, wenn das Thema bei einem neuen Film von ihm irgendwie hochgekocht wäre.



> Ich finde man sollte hier mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen, vor allem hat die Hauptdarstellerin nicht per se gegen Männer gewettert, jedenfalls hab ich davon nichts mitbekommen. Sie hat sich wiederum für mehr Gleichberechtigung ausgesprochen, nur ist das ja eben nicht per se gegen Männer und schon gar nicht gegen weiße Männer?!


 Ich kann mich nur auf die Artikel beziehen, die mir halt "um die Ohren geflogen" sind. Inwiefern die jetzt von sich aus politische Propaganda betrieben und Dinge womöglich dazu erfunden oder übertrieben haben kann ich nicht wirklich sagen. Grundsätzlich ist das alles ja Yellow-Press. 
Ich finde es einfach generell schade, wenn solche Unterhaltungsfilme so politisiert werden, insbesondere natürlich in den Sozialen Medien. Das war ja bei Black Panther auch schon so. Ich habe auch so ein wenig das Gefühl, der USA steht demnächst ein richtiger "culture war" ins Haus. Die Tendenz zeichnet sich ja in den vergangenen Jahren schon ab, wo Demokraten und Republikaner immer weiter auseinander driften und immer mehr in die Extreme gehen.


----------



## Asuramaru (13. März 2019)

Also was mich viel mehr interessiert als dieser ganze Politische kram und Feminismus Vorwürfe ist ob Brie Larson die Kampfszenen selber gemacht hat.



Spoiler



https://youtu.be/jyKfxN_dxpA



Bei 0:08min macht Vers einen Kick denn man TD Raiz (mit einer Hand zur Stütze) oder Raiz (ohne Hand als Stütze) beim Tricking nennt,die Kamera ist leider nur auf halber höhe so das man es nicht genau sieht.Mich interessiert ob sie einen Stuntman hatte oder darin geschult wurde.Gal Gadot ist erfahrene Krav-Maga Kämperin und unterrichtete dies bei der Israelischen Armee.

Ich erlerne diesen Kick gerade für mein Kampfsport Training.


----------



## Alreech (13. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich finde es einfach generell schade, wenn solche Unterhaltungsfilme so politisiert werden, insbesondere natürlich in den Sozialen Medien.  Das war ja bei Black Panther auch schon so.


Nicht nur Unterhaltungfilme werden politisiert, auch Videospiele.
Bestes Beispiel: Kingdom Come Deliverance.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich habe auch so ein wenig das Gefühl, der USA steht demnächst ein richtiger "culture war" ins Haus.


Der Kulturkampf ist schon längst da, und zwar auch in Deutschland.
Und wenn ihr in den Spiegel schaut und dort einen weissen Mann seht dann hab ich eine schlechte Nachricht für euch: ihr seit der Feind, und ihr werdet diesen Kampf verlieren wenn ihr euch nicht wehrt.


----------

